# MTB Holiday in Europe... Suggestions?



## skreee (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello, I'm an American living/working in Tokyo. I have four weeks off (beginning the last week of July) that I would like to spend part of that time mountain biking somewhere in Europe and was hoping those living in different areas of Europe could offer some insight into where I might like to spend some time riding.

Some quick background information about me: I'm originally from Colorado, and so am very familiar with spending time in the mountains hiking, camping, skiing, snowboarding, and mountain biking (particularly around Telluride and the San Juan mountains). I'm 40 years old, but am fit. I'm used to the thin air found at high altitudes, and never have issues with altitude sickness. I spend about a month every summer mountain biking in Colorado (mostly in the desert around Fruita/Grand Junction... the conditions are very similar to Moab). I don't have any real experience riding fully suspended bikes. I ride both a fully rigid, geared 26" bike and a single speed 29er with suspension forks (Surly Krampus with the 3" tires). I don't think anyone who saw me ride would be especially impressed, but they would think I look comfortable and confident enough on a mountain bike. I'm not into bombing down hills, and my riding doesn't necessitate a full-face helmet or armor. I prefer technical/semi-technical assents and descents to catching air. I'm feel like I'd be classified as an intermediate rider. I would most likely want to rent a bike for the time I'm on holiday. 

Ideally, I'd like to find a place that offers easy access (by easy, I mean, no need of a rental car or boarding a train, just riding the bike to the trailhead) to a high enough number of quality, diverse trails to make staying 7-10 days worthwhile. I am open to camping as well as staying in a hotel or bungalow. But price of accommodation would be an important consideration.

Some reading this might be thinking, "Why doesn't he just go to Colorado and ride?" Good question. The riding itself in this instance isn't all I'm looking for. I want a mix of riding/culture (restaurants/cafes, a drink or two in the evenings, etc...)

I'd appreciate any ideas or suggestions.

Thanks so much!

-e


----------



## akan (Mar 17, 2011)

Consider Croatia. 
Trail along the coast over the hilltops of the Velebit mountain through the NP Risnjak, NP Sjeverni Velebit and Paklenica are something special. Examine Youtube for reports on " Velebit " , " Sjeverni Velebit " " Risnjak " .
You can find cheap accommodation in mountain huts like Zavižan and B&B in villages along the road. Rent a bike at one of the airports and enjoy.
I'm open to your questions.


----------



## sonicreducer (Mar 29, 2008)

I would suggest Portugal, near Palmela on the serra da Arrabida, its near lisbon so you will be near the capital, its a small village with cheap acomodation and the view the ridding its incredible near some beachs to, só you can just ride to beach and enjoy a Quick DIP 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Lots of people seem to go to big centers in France or Italy. For something a little different, consider Norway: Mountain biking in Norway - Official Travel Guide to Norway - visitnorway.com

If you want real mountains, stay away from Finland (where I ride): our hills and ridges are mostly small.


----------



## gttxiv (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, I suggest you Livigno (north italy) if you want to be in the heart of europe mtb. In livigno you can rent evert type of bike.. It's a wonderful place in the alps.. Look on internet.. Another nice locations for mtb is south tyrol or west austria.. If you need some information ask me... 
Ps sorry for my bad english.. I'm italian


----------



## shelle (Jun 4, 2014)

I agree with akan: consider Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Slovenia or Montenegro.. Great mountains, very good climate during summer days and you can always go down to some baleful place on the coast of the Adriatic sea..


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

Checkout Mountainbikingspain.com Great trails, high mountains, real Spain, camping possible and August is starting to cool down. Can def recommend. Good luck.


----------



## Jeroentune (May 30, 2013)

and , any update of where your heading ? Austria alps is great ! regio Serfaus and Fiss will have 400 mile of tracks without the real down hill factor( if you like you can do that in their bike parks) . i will be there the next 2 weeks if you need a bike mate ! 

Jerome


----------



## kl3mn (Jun 26, 2014)

Try Dolomites, I just did the Sella Ronda circle and the nature is amazing, you can check the photos and some info on my blog - Sella Ronda On A Mountainbike ? Chasing Trails, Views & Lifts.


----------

